# Georgia looks like a good bet to win SEC East



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

ATHENS, Ga. -- Fact: Georgia started 0-2 last season (with losses to No. 8 Boise State and No. 9 South Carolina) and then won 10 straight games to clinch a spot in the SEC Championship Game.

Fact: Georgia finished the 2011 season with the nation's No. 5 defense. Ten of 11 starters return for 2012.

Fact: Georgia returns the SEC's No. 2 passer in Aaron Murray, who threw for 3,149 yards and 35 touchdowns a season ago. Of the returning quarterbacks in FBS football for the coming season, only Southern California's Matt Barkley (37) threw for more touchdowns in 2011 than Murray.

Fact: For the second consecutive year, Georgia will not play Alabama, LSU or Arkansas.

Fact: The SEC has won six straight BCS championships and 10 national titles in the past 20 seasons. Georgia, however, has not won a national championship since 1980, when Herschel Walker was a freshman.

Fact: Georgia's play under coach Mark Richt has been at a pretty high level in the best conference in the land. Consider: Georgia has been playing football since 1892. In almost 120 seasons, Georgia has won 10 or more games just 19 times. Seven of those 10-win seasons have been posted in the past 11 years (2001-2011) under Richt.

Full Article: http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...ood-bet-to-win-sec-east-but-that-could-change


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fact: For the second consecutive year, Georgia will not play Alabama, LSU or Arkansas.
> 
> [/url]



This is the most glaring fact and tends to support Suurrier's view on how the division champ should be determined.

UGA was scheduled to play Bama this year but got a reprieve when Mizzu and aTm joined the SEC.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 20, 2012)

I would rather see them play BAMA then Mizzu or ATM....

GO!!  DAWGS!!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 20, 2012)

For the second consecutive year, Alabama will not play Georgia or South Carolina.

Works both ways.

CMR is 3-1 against Bama (1-1 since Saban arrived) and 5-1 against ARK. He's 3-4 against LSU with two losses (one win) in SECCG.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 20, 2012)

Fact: UGA got to keep a weak cross division game while SC got to keep the road game at LSU as the cross division matchup.

Interesting that we were not able to keep our home game with Miss St but yet were allowed to keep our away game with LSU.

We got cheated


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 20, 2012)

Georgia is going to be a tough opponent for anybody this year. They are loaded.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 20, 2012)

South Carolina fans will ALWAYS whine about something.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2012)

For the life of me I can't understand why anyone is crying about our weak schedule! Every team in the sec or any conference has cycles. 4 or 5 years ago none of us would have cared about playing Bama. I wanted to play Bama instead of Mizu too! Heck, I don't even want Mizu in the Sec! The OBC will cry and whine when it benefits him and I hated the fact that we backed into the East title, but I love the fact that it had consumed him! That makes it all good! As far as where we may end this year who knows? The O line is young again, and that's the only concern I have. We will be able to play with anybody on D!! The front seven of our D is very good, and there is depth this year too! That will be the key baring no key injuries or Arrest!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2012)

Also any coach of team giving out rings and gift cards for 11 wins is joke anyway!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why anyone is crying about our weak schedule! Every team in the sec or any conference has cycles. 4 or 5 years ago none of us would have cared about playing Bama. I wanted to play Bama instead of Mizu too! Heck, I don't even want Mizu in the Sec! The OBC will cry and whine when it benefits him and I hated the fact that we backed into the East title, but I love the fact that it had consumed him! That makes it all good! As far as where we may end this year who knows? The O line is young again, and that's the only concern I have. We will be able to play with anybody on D!! The front seven of our D is very good, and there is depth this year too! That will be the key baring no key injuries or Arrest!



I don't worry about other team's strength of schedule. LSU had one of the toughest schedules ever last year. This year LSU has a pretty easy schedule with 8 home games and only 4 road games at Auburn, Florida, Texas A&M, and Arkansas.

That being said, just let em strap on the pads and play ball. It's like you said, the schedule is cyclical and things will eventually even out.

BTW - 134 days till football


----------



## DSGB (Apr 20, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Fact: UGA got to keep a weak cross division game while SC got to keep the road game at LSU as the cross division matchup.
> 
> Interesting that we were not able to keep our home game with Miss St but yet were allowed to keep our away game with LSU.
> 
> We got cheated



That is odd. You would think they'd keep the home game with MSU, since you played at their field last season. I was under the impression that was the reason why we kept Ole Miss and not Bama since they owed us a home game. It could be because that would have given you five SEC home games.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't worry about other team's strength of schedule. LSU had one of the toughest schedules ever last year. This year LSU has a pretty easy schedule with 8 home games and only 4 road games at Auburn, Florida, Texas A&M, and Arkansas.
> 
> That being said, just let em strap on the pads and play ball. It's like you said, the schedule is cyclical and things will eventually even out.
> 
> BTW - 134 days till football


I agree I can't wait until kickoff!!!!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> South Carolina fans will ALWAYS whine about something.





Does this(below) look like whining?




Catdaddy SC said:


> Georgia is going to be a tough opponent for anybody this year. They are loaded.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

The only facts that matter are A.  Everybody has years where they play an easy schedule and have no reason to apologize for it when it is there turn.  And B.  Some folks are gonna cry and complain about something no matter what.

I don't care who Alabama plays.  So why would any Alabama fan care who we play?

If go the conference championship in the SEC you can hold your head up and don't have anything to apologize for to anybody.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Does this(below) look like whining?



It does not.  He probably didn't mean all SC fans even if it sounded that way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't worry about other team's strength of schedule. LSU had one of the toughest schedules ever last year. This year LSU has a pretty easy schedule with 8 home games and only 4 road games at Auburn, Florida, Texas A&M, and Arkansas.
> 
> That being said, just let em strap on the pads and play ball. It's like you said, the schedule is cyclical and things will eventually even out.
> 
> BTW - 134 days till football



Amen.  Can't wait.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why anyone is crying about our weak schedule! Every team in the sec or any conference has cycles. 4 or 5 years ago none of us would have cared about playing Bama. I wanted to play Bama instead of Mizu too! Heck, I don't even want Mizu in the Sec! The OBC will cry and whine when it benefits him and I hated the fact that we backed into the East title, but I love the fact that it had consumed him! That makes it all good! As far as where we may end this year who knows? The O line is young again, and that's the only concern I have. We will be able to play with anybody on D!! The front seven of our D is very good, and there is depth this year too! That will be the key baring no key injuries or Arrest!



Good post.  I would rather we had won it outright.  I think all UGA fans do.  But we got in how got in and if the OBS has a problem with it then he should have coached better I guess.

I think Missouri being in the SEC is a joke too.  We need to change the name of the conference from SEC to Former Confederacy Conference for that to make sense.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> just let em strap on the pads and play ball.



I'm ready


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fact:  Uga will lose to Carolina. 
Fact:  if they sneak in the seccg again, they will get tore up by bama.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 20, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good post.  I would rather we had won it outright.  I think all UGA fans do.  But we got in how got in and if the OBS has a problem with it then he should have coached better I guess.
> 
> I think Missouri being in the SEC is a joke too.  We need to change the name of the conference from SEC to Former Confederacy Conference for that to make sense.



Drop the "former" and I'm all in...


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 20, 2012)

Schedules come and go, strap it on and play ball. Having A&M and Mizzoo will make things different for a while, but what the heck, welcome aboard the SEC juggernaught. If expansion was inevitable, and I believe it was, we got a couple of good schools with these two. They will be competitive in several sports right away, and will get better in others as they are able to recruit for the requirements of this conference. Again, I welcome them both to the new SEC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Drop the "former" and I'm all in...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Fact:  Uga will lose to Carolina.
> Fact:  if they sneak in the seccg again, they will get tore up by bama.



As chadair once told me, you are either a fortune teller or a liar.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter who is on the schedule, it is the team's job to win the dang games.  Would I rather play Ole Miss or MSU instead of LSU on the road?  Heck yeah, but that isn't the way the cookie crumbled.  It is up to the team to go into a hostile environment and win, plain and simple.

Due to USC beating UGA head to head last year, do I think USC should have been the East champs?  Maybe, but if we had beaten Auburn, there would be no discussion.  Win on the field and nothing else matters.

.........but the SEC must love the Dwags cause they have another plum schedule this year.


----------



## pbplayer1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Fact:  Uga will lose to Carolina.
> Fact:  if they sneak in the seccg again, they will get tore up by bama.



I'm not scared to admit that SC has a good team. I will also admit that if you compare your talent to UGA's talent, we have you beat hands down. Most likely Lattimore's playing time will be reduced to try and prevent another knee injury, and he was one of the best things SC had going for them. SC also lost a few of their key players from last year which I think is going to make a difference on the field as well. Time will tell.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> As chadair once told me, you are either a fortune teller or a liar.


I'm a fortune teller, wha are you.


----------



## ACguy (Apr 20, 2012)

Of course UGA is the favorite in the east. They have a easy SEC schedule and a lot of good players back from last year. They are the clear favorite because of the schedules against the west.


----------



## Crimson (Apr 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Also any coach of team giving out rings and gift cards for 11 wins is joke anyway!



Yes sirrr!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Of course UGA is the favorite in the east. They have a easy SEC schedule and a lot of good players back from last year. They are the clear favorite because of the schedules against the west.



And it bothers you doesn't it?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 20, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm a fortune teller, wha are you.



Just a regular guy.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Fact:  Uga will lose to Carolina.
> Fact:  if they sneak in the seccg again, they will get tore up by bama.



Bama has to beat LSU at home to get to the SECCG. I don't see that happening this year as LSU fields an even stronger team.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 21, 2012)

I am not sure, but all SC had to do is beat an Auburn team that was considered to be "weaker" than them last year. So Coach Spurrier is saying we have an easy schedule but his team could not beat a team that they were considered better than. I dont know about the rest of you, but that sounds like a him problem and not a us problem.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 21, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Drop the "former" and I'm all in...



I'll go along with that as well


----------



## kracker (Apr 21, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> I am not sure, but all SC had to do is beat an Auburn team that was considered to be "weaker" than them last year. So Coach Spurrier is saying we have an easy schedule but his team could not beat a team that they were considered better than. I dont know about the rest of you, but that sounds like a him problem and not a us problem.



See post 24, Auburn has already been addressed by a Gamecock fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bama has to beat LSU at home to get to the SECCG. I don't see that happening this year as LSU fields an even stronger team.



What else would you think


----------



## ACguy (Apr 21, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And it bothers you doesn't it?



Nope. I think they get a advantage but It don't matter who UGA plays as long as Richt is their. 

Does it bother you that UGA always needs the west to help them win their division?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 21, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Nope. I think they get a advantage but It don't matter who UGA plays as long as Richt is their.
> 
> Does it bother you that UGA always needs the west to help them win their division?



No.  It might if it was true.  Does it bother you that Florida has become a punch line?  Because it crakcs me up.

And I think you meant, as long as Richt is THERE.  I know we don't have to worry about Florida winning as long as Muschamp is "their".


----------



## chadair (Apr 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bama has to beat LSU at home to get to the SECCG. I don't see that happening this year as LSU fields an even stronger team.


is the LSU field only 50 yards long? seems to me they played Bama in La just a few months ago and it didnt even slow em down from winnin their 12th championship


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

chadair said:


> is the LSU field only 50 yards long? seems to me they played Bama in La just a few months ago and it didnt even slow em down from winnin their 12th championship



Don't you have some air conditioners to go fix or something???


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 22, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Does this(below) look like whining?



No but the whining about the strength of schedule in the same post does.  

And I don't know about all SC fans, but the 3 or 4 on here whined when UGA won the east. Like I said, Carolina fans gotta whine about something.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 22, 2012)

With the jawja rigged schedule change Spurrier will want this game more so than ever- iam just afraid he will have a gator flash back and run the score up on the bull pups.  He likes Marc but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 22, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> With the jawja rigged schedule change Spurrier will want this game more so than ever- iam just afraid he will have a gator flash back and run the score up on the bull pups.  He likes Marc but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.



LOL!!!...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> With the jawja rigged schedule change Spurrier will want this game more so than ever- iam just afraid he will have a gator flash back and run the score up on the bull pups.  He likes Marc but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.



Gin House, is that you???


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 22, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> With the jawja rigged schedule change Spurrier will want this game more so than ever- iam just afraid he will have a gator flash back and run the score up on the bull pups.  He likes Marc but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.



Rigged schedule?  Really?  So you people think there is a conspiracy to help UGA?  Wow.

I think yall had better concentrate on just winning the game rather than these delusions about running up the score.  Hilarious.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 22, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Rigged schedule?  Really?  So you people think there is a conspiracy to help UGA?  Wow.
> 
> I think yall had better concentrate on just winning the game rather than these delusions about running up the score.  Hilarious.



Like I said, SGD, Carolina Fans gotta whine and cry. 

Good post btw.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 22, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> With the jawja rigged schedule change Spurrier will want this game more so than ever- iam just afraid he will have a gator flash back and run the score up on the bull pups.  He likes Marc but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.



You put a lot of thought in that post didnt you?


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You put a lot of thought in that post didnt you?



  he he he


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

My very early predictions for Georgia 

W-Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.		
L-Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.		
W-Sat, Sep. 15	Florida Atlantic	Athens, Ga		
W-Sat, Sep. 22	Vanderbilt *	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Sep. 29	Tennessee *	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Oct. 06	South Carolina *	Columbia, S.C.					
W-Sat, Oct. 20	Kentucky *	Lexington, Ky.		
W-Sat, Oct. 27	Florida *	at Jacksonville, Fla.		
W-Sat, Nov. 03	Ole Miss *	Athens, Ga.		
L-Sat, Nov. 10	Auburn *	Auburn, Ala.		
W-Sat, Nov. 17	Georgia Southern	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Nov. 24	Georgia Tech	Athens, Ga.


----------



## deerbandit (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My very early predictions for Georgia
> 
> W-Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.
> L-Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.
> ...







Call me crazy but this is how I see it happening. The Southern game just seems like a trap to me.

W-Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.		
W-Sat, Sep. 15	Florida Atlantic	Athens, Ga		
W-Sat, Sep. 22	Vanderbilt *	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Sep. 29	Tennessee *	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Oct. 06	South Carolina *	Columbia, S.C.					
W-Sat, Oct. 20	Kentucky *	Lexington, Ky.		
W-Sat, Oct. 27	Florida *	at Jacksonville, Fla.		
W-Sat, Nov. 03	Ole Miss *	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Nov. 10	Auburn *	Auburn, Ala.		
L - Sat, Nov. 17	Georgia Southern Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Nov. 24	Georgia Tech	Athens, Ga


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My very early predictions for Georgia
> 
> W-Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.
> L-Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.
> ...



 Auburn did get a new DC. But we still have ours. Roof stacked 9 men in the box and we still gashed them. It will take Mr. Mustache a couple years to get them kids playing better. There will be improvement, but we win that game I think. The game that scares me is Mizzu. The secondary will be weak with suspensions. But as of now the front seven will be in tact. I hope it will be enough to hang on. As far a G. Southern. Its just a practice game for GT. I timely planed game. props to McGarity!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Auburn did get a new DC. But we still have ours. Roof stacked 9 men in the box and we still gashed them. It will take Mr. Mustache a couple years to get them kids playing better. There will be improvement, but we win that game I think. The game that scares me is Mizzu. The secondary will be weak with suspensions. But as of now the front seven will be in tact. I hope it will be enough to hang on. As far a G. Southern. Its just a practice game for GT. I timely planed game. props to McGarity!



So do you have a prediction on all the games or not?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So do you have a prediction on all the games or not?



I cant predict any game. I have been burned too many times..........


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I cant predict any game. I have been burned too many times..........



It's just for fun nimrod. 

Take a stab at it


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So do you have a prediction on all the games or not?



Van Gorder is a very good DC.  Fortunately for us, he hired Football AIDS as his dbs coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Van Gorder is a very good DC.  Fortunately for us, he hired Football AIDS as his dbs coach.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll play along.

Sept 1-Buffalo-Athens-W
Sept 8-Missouri-Missouri-W
Sept 15-Fla Atlantic-Athens-W
Sept 22-Vanderbilt-Athens-W
Sept 29-Tennessee-Athens-W
Oct 6-South Carolina-S.Carolina-W
Oct 20-Kentucky-Lexington Ky-W
Oct 27-Florida-Florida-L
Nov 3-Ole Miss-Athens-L
Nov 10-Auburn-Auburn-W
Nov 17-Ga Southern-Athens-W
Nov 24-Ga Tech-Athens-W


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I'll play along.
> 
> Sept 1-Buffalo-Athens-W
> Sept 8-Missouri-Missouri-W
> ...


Ole Miss? Come on emu surely we can win that one!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Ole Miss? Come on emu surely we can win that one!



Ole Miss is good for playing that spoiler role every so often.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2012)

A loss to Florida?  Nah.  They aren't gonna anything to worry about and we'll be better than we were last year.  At least on defense we will be.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 25, 2012)

With that schedule, I see 10-2 or 11-1.



.....with one more loss after the SECC game.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 25, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> With that schedule, I see 10-2 or 11-1.
> 
> 
> 
> .....with one more loss after the SECC game.



Agreed.  The Dwags roll this year, but lose a game they should win like UT or Kentucky.  50-50 odds they beat USC, but I think they trip up in a game they are heavily favored in.  They still win the East, but either Bama or LSU wins the SEC.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Jeff, I'm still waiting on your predictions big boy 

Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.		
Sat, Sep. 15	Florida Atlantic	Athens, Ga		
Sat, Sep. 22	Vanderbilt *	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Sep. 29	Tennessee *	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Oct. 06	South Carolina *	Columbia, S.C.					
Sat, Oct. 20	Kentucky *	Lexington, Ky.		
Sat, Oct. 27	Florida *	at Jacksonville, Fla.		
Sat, Nov. 03	Ole Miss *	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Nov. 10	Auburn *	Auburn, Ala.		
Sat, Nov. 17	Georgia Southern	Athens, Ga.		
Sat, Nov. 24	Georgia Tech	Athens, Ga.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree that we'll be better this yr than last, but there have many yrs that we were better than the gators and still lost.  It's a mind game, Fla will always be our nemesis.

I said ol Miss cause they can be the upset team sometimes.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Jeff, I'm still waiting on your predictions big boy
> 
> Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.Good chance
> Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.	Good Chance
> ...


 There you go


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 25, 2012)

also, I said a Loss to Fla because assuming that because UGa beat them last yr and will continue to do so is the same as the Game chickens assuming they are gonna start a domination of UGa after 2 wins in a row.

UGa has beaten Fla, what 2 or 3 times out 16 yrs, not alot to brag about so I said Loss, hope I'm wrong, but with that game I'm usually right.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> There you go



Idjit...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idjit...


----------



## ACguy (Apr 25, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> No.  It might if it was true.  Does it bother you that Florida has become a punch line?  Because it crakcs me up.
> 
> And I think you meant, as long as Richt is THERE.  I know we don't have to worry about Florida winning as long as Muschamp is "their".



When did UGA win the east with out the East helping them?

No. I know we will be back on top one day. We don't keep underachieving coaches like Richt very long. We fired our Richt after 3 years. If Muschamp doesn't win he will not be there much longer. Yea UGA doesn't need to fear UF because they killed us last year just like they did vandy , UT and UK   .


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 25, 2012)

ACguy said:


> When did UGA win the east with out the East helping them?
> 
> No. I know we will be back on top one day. We don't keep underachieving coaches like Richt very long. We fired our Richt after 3 years. If Muschamp doesn't win he will not be there much longer. Yea UGA doesn't need to fear UF because they killed us last year just like they did vandy , UT and UK   .



LOL.  Why do you act like this?  Call it morbid curiosity on my part?  I get it, you don't like me.  I don't care.  Why do you keep trying to prove something to me?

And the first sentence of your post makes no sense.


----------



## gin house (Apr 25, 2012)

pbplayer1 said:


> I'm not scared to admit that SC has a good team. I will also admit that if you compare your talent to UGA's talent, we have you beat hands down. Most likely Lattimore's playing time will be reduced to try and prevent another knee injury, and he was one of the best things SC had going for them. SC also lost a few of their key players from last year which I think is going to make a difference on the field as well. Time will tell.



  Compare talent and UGA is better hands down?  Based on what?   Star ratings or losses to buffalo, mich st and every ranked team they played last year?  Both UGA and USC lost some key players from last year but thats where you plug in what the talent you redshirt and develop, thats where i see USC better hands down.   Like you said, time will tell but in the meantime if you watch the NFL draft tomorrow i bet in the top 10-12 spots two of them will be gamecocks and not too far down the line there will be two more............Where will the "Hands down better talent" UGA has be this year?   Glenn should be up there somewhere,   Orson Charles ive never thought much of and dont see him going quick.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 25, 2012)

gin house said:


> Compare talent and UGA is better hands down?  Based on what?   Star ratings or losses to buffalo, mich st and every ranked team they played last year?  Both UGA and USC lost some key players from last year but thats where you plug in what the talent you redshirt and develop, thats where i see USC better hands down.   Like you said, time will tell but in the meantime if you watch the NFL draft tomorrow i bet in the top 10-12 spots two of them will be gamecocks and not too far down the line there will be two more............Where will the "Hands down better talent" UGA has be this year?   Glenn should be up there somewhere,   Orson Charles ive never thought much of and dont see him going quick.



Where you been gin?


----------



## gin house (Apr 25, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Where you been gin?



  Took the Superintendent job with my company,  working and driving all the time.  No time to sleep or see what kind of crap yall have been spewing   How you been?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2012)

gin house said:


> Took the Superintendent job with my company,  working and driving all the time.  No time to sleep or see what kind of crap yall have been spewing   How you been?



I've been good. Good to see back


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 26, 2012)

I would rather Jawja have all that talent, it makes our wins so much sweeter.  Anybody who thinks Jawja is going to beat us at Willy B. needs to get off that red clay kool-aid ya'll make up during the summer.  We are going to run the ball down your throats and our new DC is going to dial up some Carolina heat with da Clown.  Seriously, u guys think just because u got the game moved its  going to help you?   Watch the first two rounds of the NFL draft maybe it will show u whats happening down in here in South Carolina.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> I would rather Jawja have all that talent, it makes our wins so much sweeter.  Anybody who thinks Jawja is going to beat us at Willy B. needs to get off that red clay kool-aid ya'll make up during the summer.  We are going to run the ball down your throats and our new DC is going to dial up some Carolina heat with da Clown.  Seriously, u guys think just because u got the game moved its  going to help you?   Watch the first two rounds of the NFL draft maybe it will show u whats happening down in here in South Carolina.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 26, 2012)

I smell an early avy bet going down!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> I would rather Jawja have all that talent, it makes our wins so much sweeter.  Anybody who thinks Jawja is going to beat us at Willy B. needs to get off that red clay kool-aid ya'll make up during the summer.  We are going to run the ball down your throats and our new DC is going to dial up some Carolina heat with da Clown.  Seriously, u guys think just because u got the game moved its  going to help you?   Watch the first two rounds of the NFL draft maybe it will show u whats happening down in here in South Carolina.



And then what's gonna happen the next week when the chickens travel to Baton Rouge to play the Tigers??? 

You got any predictions for that game chicken wing?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 26, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Georgia is going to be a tough opponent for anybody this year. They are loaded.



This type of preseason hype is usually met with with disappointment once the season starts.  UGA's best years come when they're ranked aroud 15 in the preseason and no one expects much out of them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> I would rather Jawja have all that talent, it makes our wins so much sweeter.  Anybody who thinks Jawja is going to beat us at Willy B. needs to get off that red clay kool-aid ya'll make up during the summer.  We are going to run the ball down your throats and our new DC is going to dial up some Carolina heat with da Clown.  Seriously, u guys think just because u got the game moved its  going to help you?   Watch the first two rounds of the NFL draft maybe it will show u whats happening down in here in South Carolina.



You're on crack.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

gin house said:


> Compare talent and UGA is better hands down?  Based on what?   Star ratings or losses to buffalo, mich st and every ranked team they played last year?  Both UGA and USC lost some key players from last year but thats where you plug in what the talent you redshirt and develop, thats where i see USC better hands down.   Like you said, time will tell but in the meantime if you watch the NFL draft tomorrow i bet in the top 10-12 spots two of them will be gamecocks and not too far down the line there will be two more............Where will the "Hands down better talent" UGA has be this year?   Glenn should be up there somewhere,   Orson Charles ive never thought much of and dont see him going quick.



Weapons all over the field.  All over it.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Weapons all over the field.  All over it.


----------



## ACguy (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  Why do you act like this?  Call it morbid curiosity on my part?  I get it, you don't like me.  I don't care.  Why do you keep trying to prove something to me?
> 
> And the first sentence of your post makes no sense.



When did UGA win the east with out the west helping them?

Act like what? You are the one that quoted me first. What am I trying to prove to you? 

So do you still think the idea of Gilmore being better then UGA's Boykin is funny? You laughed at the idea when i said it and tonight the NFL is going to say it too when Gilmore gets draft before Boykins.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

ACguy said:


> When did UGA win the east with out the west helping them?
> 
> Act like what? You are the one that quoted me first. What am I trying to prove to you?
> 
> So do you still think the idea of Gilmore being better then UGA's Boykin is funny? You laughed at the idea when i said it and tonight the NFL is going to say it too when Gilmore gets draft before Boykins.



Did Gillmore have three touchdowns of 100 yards in his career.  That's a trick question of course because only Boykin has done it.  I do not care whether or not Gillmore gets drafted ahead of him.  Why do you?  I thought you were a Florida fan?  That almost makes all of your act about how objective you think you are look like bullcrap.

Help from the west?  I guess when you passionately hate the team in question you might see it that way.  Another way of looking at it is, SC and Florida just weren't good enough to win all the games that they needed to win.  Cockadoodle doo chicken boy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

ACguy said:


> When did UGA win the east with out the west helping them?
> 
> Act like what? You are the one that quoted me first. What am I trying to prove to you? So do you still think the idea of Gilmore being better then UGA's Boykin is funny? You laughed at the idea when i said it and tonight the NFL is going to say it too when Gilmore gets draft before Boykins.



You tell me.  You obsess over everything that I say.  Why do you give a hoot whether or not I think Gilmore is better than "Boykins"?


----------



## Buck (Apr 26, 2012)

ACguy said:


> When did UGA win the east with out the west helping them?
> 
> Act like what? You are the one that quoted me first. What am I trying to prove to you?
> 
> So do you still think the idea of Gilmore being better then UGA's Boykin is funny? You laughed at the idea when i said it and tonight the NFL is going to say it too when Gilmore gets draft before Boykins.



Last time we saw a similar quote like this from a Gator, Brantely was to be a better QB than Murray...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

Buck said:


> Last time we saw a similar quote like this from a Gator, Brantely was to be a better QB than Murray...



And Muschamp was a great hire.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Weapons all over the field.  All over it.



Can you say DYNASTY?


----------



## gin house (Apr 26, 2012)

Buck said:


> Last time we saw a similar quote like this from a Gator, Brantely was to be a better QB than Murray...



  I agree...Murray is much better.  I loved when Clowney slamed him last year for the fumble for a td to win the game


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 26, 2012)

Dawgs win every game plus the SEC. Then we will win the National Championship. This is the year of the Dawg.


----------



## gin house (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Weapons all over the field.  All over it.



    Youre right....  Top 10 spot and about to be another.   Two or three first rounders this year.....Youre right.   I wish we could compete with the talent you guys have.   Speaking of which........Where are they?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

gin house said:


> Youre right....  Top 10 spot and about to be another.   Two or three first rounders this year.....Youre right.   I wish we could compete with the talent you guys have.   Speaking of which........Where are they?



How should I know?  I don't even care.  You're the "weapons all over the field.  Look at all of our talent." guy.  I could give a tinker's dang about where our guys get drafted and I don't even watch NFL football.  As long as we win football games, I could not care less about recruiting, weapons all over the field, talent at every position etc.  I don't care.

Have some biscuits with your chicken.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> Dawgs win every game plus the SEC. Then we will win the National Championship. This is the year of the Dawg.



Something tells me this guy is not a UGA fan.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2012)

It's nice to have gin back in the house.....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Something tells me this guy is not a UGA fan.



I wonder who it is?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Something tells me this guy is not a UGA fan.



Always trying just a bit too hard to fit in.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Always trying just a bit too hard to fit in.



What do yall mean?


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Something tells me this guy is not a UGA fan.


 
I love Georgia football. Whats wrong? Do you not believe in our team?




Les Miles said:


> Always trying just a bit too hard to fit in.



Well, I am not the LSU fan in a Georgia football thread screaming go dawgs. I am a sports fan in a sports forum, I would say thats fitting in.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> I love Georgia football. Whats wrong? Do you not believe in our team?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roll Gators.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Roll Gators.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> Well, I am not the LSU  fan in a Georgia football thread screaming go dawgs. I am a sports fan in a sports forum, I would say thats fitting in.



I like bacon.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

brownceluse said:


>



You gonna wear that helmet in the duck blind?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You gonna wear that helmet in the duck blind?



Yep, while im shooting pelicans!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, while im shooting pelicans!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, while im shooting pelicans!



Boudreaux gonna get you for dat


----------



## 308-MIKE (Apr 27, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good post.  I would rather we had won it outright.  I think all UGA fans do.  But we got in how got in and if the OBS has a problem with it then he should have coached better I guess.
> 
> I think Missouri being in the SEC is a joke too.  We need to change the name of the conference from SEC to Former Confederacy Conference for that to make sense.



Feel free to correct me, but didn't both missouri and texas fight on behalf of the confederacy? ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 27, 2012)

308-MIKE said:


> Feel free to correct me, but didn't both missouri and texas fight on behalf of the confederacy? ?



That was kind of my point.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Apr 27, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> That was kind of my point.



Gotcha. Good point!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

I think Georgia will win the East. The schedule is in their favor and South Carolina will self-destruct come October 13th.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I think Georgia will win the East. The schedule is in their favor and South Carolina will self-destruct come October 13th.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> Well, I am not the LSU fan in a Georgia football thread screaming go dawgs. I am a sports fan in a sports forum, I would say thats fitting in.



For sore


----------



## ACguy (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You tell me.  You obsess over everything that I say.  Why do you give a hoot whether or not I think Gilmore is better than "Boykins"?



Your the one that quoted my post then when I reply  you say I am obsessed over what you say . And your the one always talking about me . It's funny that you always accuse people of doing the things that you are really doing. 

You laughed when I said Gilmore was better then Boykins but now the NFL GMs , scouts and coaches have showed that they agree with me. Maybe we are all wrong and your right but with your track record that's highly unlikely. 



South GA Dawg said:


> Did Gillmore have three touchdowns of 100 yards in his career.  That's a trick question of course because only Boykin has done it.  I do not care whether or not Gillmore gets drafted ahead of him.  Why do you?  I thought you were a Florida fan?  That almost makes all of your act about how objective you think you are look like bullcrap.
> 
> Help from the west?  I guess when you passionately hate the team in question you might see it that way.  Another way of looking at it is, SC and Florida just weren't good enough to win all the games that they needed to win.  Cockadoodle doo chicken boy.



What do those 100 yard games prove ? Are you saying Boykins is better then every one or does your stat mean jack . I am a Florida fan. But I am not so bias that I can't believe that other teams do have better players then UF.

How many times has UGa had the best record against the east? You call it what you want. The west has helped UGA get to almost every SEC championship. They needed the west to beat teams in the east because they couldn't. 3 teams from the east have went 5-0 against the east and UGA is not one of them  . 

So you feel like UF's national championships were earned and they were not lucky ?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 28, 2012)

It is simple, we are best team in the east. I am not mad that we are not playing the best teams from the west. All the dawgs have to do is win against inferior teams. By the time we get to Atlanta, we might just be the favorite no matter who we play. Coach Granthem and his Goon Squad are going to be dominating any offense we face next year. I done got fired up thinking about it. I know this aint the Go dawgs thread. 
But
Go DAWGS


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon.



so thats your problem Leslie.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 28, 2012)

Black Out fo sho...


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> It is simple, we are best team in the east. I am not mad that we are not playing the best teams from the west. All the dawgs have to do is win against inferior teams. By the time we get to Atlanta, we might just be the favorite no matter who we play. Coach Granthem and his Goon Squad are going to be dominating any offense we face next year. I done got fired up thinking about it. I know this aint the Go dawgs thread.
> But
> Go DAWGS



  LOL.......Best team in the east?????    UGA couldnt beat a pitiful Michigan st team  or any ranked team they played all year.  They didnt have the best East record last year.  We easily beat Nebraska a team that steamrolled Michigan st.  last year.   UGA has a schedule that a good high school could win the east with but all we have to do is take care of buisness and we will take the east.  UGA will lose to someone they shouldnt then lose to us..........Move the UGA/USC game from second of the season(been that way for nearly 25 years) in hopes of being ready for USC and skipping out on Bama, LSU and Arky.......May want to call down to Athens and see if they need anything else in order to up their chances.   They should be ashamed or move to the ACC with that schedule.....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL.......Best team in the east?????    UGA couldnt beat a pitiful Michigan st team  or any ranked team they played all year.  They didnt have the best East record last year.  We easily beat Nebraska a team that steamrolled Michigan st.  last year.   UGA has a schedule that a good high school could win the east with but all we have to do is take care of buisness and we will take the east.  UGA will lose to someone they shouldnt then lose to us..........Move the UGA/USC game from second of the season(been that way for nearly 25 years) in hopes of being ready for USC and skipping out on Bama, LSU and Arky.......May want to call down to Athens and see if they need anything else in order to up their chances.   They should be ashamed or move to the ACC with that schedule.....


I see you have a problem with the game being moved..... I wonder why? So I guess McGarity got the sec to take Bama off our schedule this year. I dont know why but I thought it was due to conference exspantion........ I cant wait until y'all go through a weaker west schedule. I'll be happy to remind you about it. Whats funny is when the schedule is in a teams favor you still have to win the games you HAVE to. I think we did Sorry y'all didnt! I guess your only hope is to hope UGA aint rollin good when we show up in Columbia!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope your best team in the East improves on their blocking because we will feature a more attacking ball hawking defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> I hope your best team in the East improves on their blocking because we will feature a more attacking ball hawking defense.



I think our D will hold their own as well. Should make for a good game.


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I see you have a problem with the game being moved..... I wonder why? So I guess McGarity got the sec to take Bama off our schedule this year. I dont know why but I thought it was due to conference exspantion........ I cant wait until y'all go through a weaker west schedule. I'll be happy to remind you about it. Whats funny is when the schedule is in a teams favor you still have to win the games you HAVE to. I think we did Sorry y'all didnt! I guess your only hope is to hope UGA aint rollin good when we show up in Columbia!



  NO  i dont have a problem with moving the game,  i think someone else might as it was changed after 25 years......We liked the second game of the year, like SOS said you could bank on a couple UGA key players being suspended.   When a schedule is in a teams favor you still have to win???????   We lost one game we shouldnt and lost to a better team in arky as they were a top five team.   UGA lost to EVERY ranked team they played and embarrased the SEC in the bowl game.   UGA doesnt worry me at all,   their accomplishments are from beating coastal carolina and such and losing all the real games and that defense didnt do all that against the lower teir SEC teams...That kentucky game was a nailbiter.  I know every team and every fanbase says their team will be better next season so maybe the dawgs will be good but i dont think they will like what they run into in Columbia this year,  this team should be very good.   Two first round bookend DE's,   a much improved O line and a VERY veteran secondary.......Only concern is DT if you ask me as i havent follow much, Travian was a beast.    Im not worried at all.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> NO  i dont have a problem with moving the game,  i think someone else might as it was changed after 25 years......We liked the second game of the year, like SOS said you could bank on a couple UGA key players being suspended.   When a schedule is in a teams favor you still have to win???????   We lost one game we shouldnt and lost to a better team in arky as they were a top five team.   UGA lost to EVERY ranked team they played and embarrased the SEC in the bowl game.   UGA doesnt worry me at all,   their accomplishments are from beating coastal carolina and such and losing all the real games and that defense didnt do all that against the lower teir SEC teams...That kentucky game was a nailbiter.  I know every team and every fanbase says their team will be better next season so maybe the dawgs will be good but i dont think they will like what they run into in Columbia this year,  this team should be very good.   Two first round bookend DE's,   a much improved O line and a VERY veteran secondary.......Only concern is DT if you ask me as i havent follow much, Travian was a beast.    Im not worried at all.



I'm glad your back! I have missed your post! The only thing as far as this team goes that I know will be better is our D. It was pretty good last year, and with the added depth up front it will be even better. As it stands now without a rash of injuries during the summer the D will be very good. Our O line has been a question mark every year for a long time. It's about time for CMR to get lucky and put a group together. The depth at tb is going to be huge! Not just with Marshall and Gurley coming, but with Boo Malcombe turning into a bruiser. If I were you I would be kind of worried. Yall lost some talent, but not just talent per say. KEY talent. I'm wouldnt bank on Lattimore being the same either. I think he will be a totaly different player.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

Ginny, dry it up.  You're still whining and crying about UGA's schedule?  Good grief.  Act like a man for goodness sake.  Yall didn't win the east and we did and nobody cares how good you think yall were.  Yall couldn't win enough games to win the east and nobody cares who what yall's record was.  Grow up man.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny, dry it up.  You're still whining and crying about UGA's schedule?  Good grief.  Act like a man for goodness sake.  Yall didn't win the east and we did and nobody cares how good you think yall were.  Yall couldn't win enough games to win the east and nobody cares who what yall's record was.  Grow up man.



 At least hes good for a laugh or two!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> NO  i dont have a problem with moving the game,  i think someone else might as it was changed after 25 years......We liked the second game of the year, like SOS said you could bank on a couple UGA key players being suspended.   When a schedule is in a teams favor you still have to win???????   We lost one game we shouldnt and lost to a better team in arky as they were a top five team.   UGA lost to EVERY ranked team they played and embarrased the SEC in the bowl game.   UGA doesnt worry me at all,   their accomplishments are from beating coastal carolina and such and losing all the real games and that defense didnt do all that against the lower teir SEC teams...That kentucky game was a nailbiter.  I know every team and every fanbase says their team will be better next season so maybe the dawgs will be good but i dont think they will like what they run into in Columbia this year,  this team should be very good.   Two first round bookend DE's,   a much improved O line and a VERY veteran secondary.......Only concern is DT if you ask me as i havent follow much, Travian was a beast.    Im not worried at all.



Yall certainly did bank on it.  It was the only reason you were ever able to win.


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

I like your optomism with your team but i cant see it.....You do realize you dont have ANY Olineman on the roster that isnt a freshman or sophmore?  You just lost the best two olinemen on the team in Glenn and Jones.....Theres little to no experience there without them.  Someone has droped the ball recruiting in the trenches at UGA.    They lost Tyson, the best d lineman,  if im not mistaken Boykin who also led the team in tackles.  Rambo???  I cant remember but i think hes gone...Led the team in interceptions.   BOTH of you tightend with any experience is gone in Aaron White and Orson Charles.   Both the kicker and the punter are gone(they accounted for many points in their career at uga)   I just dont see what is to be feared with a weak o line,  pretty good d line but had some loss and a secondary that lost its two best players,  a freshman kicking/punting game  with a decent back in Crowell and a good stable of backs but what can they do running behind four freshmen and sophmores in the SEC?  We will find out.   On paper and not being biased i really dont think UGA is as good as USC.  If you do id like to know how but i dont see it.   We had some key losses but if you look at it both teams lost about the same.   What might suprise you is the comparison between Shaw and Murray.  Would you believe Shaw finished the season with the #2 qb rating in the sec?   He had a higher completion percentage than murray.  Murray threw for more yards than shaw with twice as many interceptions but Shaw was the #17 rusher in the SEC as a qb..........Whod a thunk it?   I think our weakness will be wide receiver in losing Alshon but were really a run first team anyhow.   What i see in UGA next year is a weak Oline that cant block for a good stable of backs who also cant block for a couple decent widereceivers with a very good defense.   I think the Oline will bring this team down,  they just came out of highschool having to block the best in the nation.   Really......Im not at all worried.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> At least hes good for a laugh or two!



For sore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> I like your optomism with your team but i cant see it.....You do realize you dont have ANY Olineman on the roster that isnt a freshman or sophmore?  You just lost the best two olinemen on the team in Glenn and Jones.....Theres little to no experience there without them.  Someone has droped the ball recruiting in the trenches at UGA.    They lost Tyson, the best d lineman,  if im not mistaken Boykin who also led the team in tackles.  Rambo???  I cant remember but i think hes gone...Led the team in interceptions.   BOTH of you tightend with any experience is gone in Aaron White and Orson Charles.   Both the kicker and the punter are gone(they accounted for many points in their career at uga)   I just dont see what is to be feared with a weak o line,  pretty good d line but had some loss and a secondary that lost its two best players,  a freshman kicking/punting game  with a decent back in Crowell and a good stable of backs but what can they do running behind four freshmen and sophmores in the SEC?  We will find out.   On paper and not being biased i really dont think UGA is as good as USC.  If you do id like to know how but i dont see it.   We had some key losses but if you look at it both teams lost about the same.   What might suprise you is the comparison between Shaw and Murray.  Would you believe Shaw finished the season with the #2 qb rating in the sec?   He had a higher completion percentage than murray.  Murray threw for more yards than shaw with twice as many interceptions but Shaw was the #17 rusher in the SEC as a qb..........Whod a thunk it?   I think our weakness will be wide receiver in losing Alshon but were really a run first team anyhow.   What i see in UGA next year is a weak Oline that cant block for a good stable of backs who also cant block for a couple decent widereceivers with a very good defense.   I think the Oline will bring this team down,  they just came out of highschool having to block the best in the nation.   Really......Im not at all worried.



Ginny, you can't even speak intelligently about your own team.  Don't embarrass yourself more  by trying to tell us about ours.

Or do.  It is dang funny.  School us about UGA football ginny.  You're the expert.  Go ahead.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

You can stop working so feverishly on your reply ginny.  I'm not gonna read one of your 60 line specials with no paragraph separations.


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny, dry it up.  You're still whining and crying about UGA's schedule?  Good grief.  Act like a man for goodness sake.  Yall didn't win the east and we did and nobody cares how good you think yall were.  Yall couldn't win enough games to win the east and nobody cares who what yall's record was.  Grow up man.



  Youre either bitter or just off in the head........I dont care about UGA's schedule, i find it hillarius how its been shifted around in hopes for next year.  Act like a man?????  I dont buy into the UGA hype and my opinion is mine.  Im having a conversation with someone and would like to continue to do so without your rambling like a woman at the right time.   How would you know what it means to be a man?  All i can gather from you is when you hear something you dont like you personally critisize people and remind me of a bitter fat kid that got his lunch money taken.   I am a man and im plenty grown but thank you for your interest.  Call a man out in person, not behind a computer.  Now if you dont mind find somewhere else to spew your sewage, some dont want to hear it.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> I like your optomism with your team but i cant see it.....You do realize you dont have ANY Olineman on the roster that isnt a freshman or sophmore?  You just lost the best two olinemen on the team in Glenn and Jones.....Theres little to no experience there without them.  Someone has droped the ball recruiting in the trenches at UGA.    They lost Tyson, the best d lineman,  if im not mistaken Boykin who also led the team in tackles.  Rambo???  I cant remember but i think hes gone...Led the team in interceptions.   BOTH of you tightend with any experience is gone in Aaron White and Orson Charles.   Both the kicker and the punter are gone(they accounted for many points in their career at uga)   I just dont see what is to be feared with a weak o line,  pretty good d line but had some loss and a secondary that lost its two best players,  a freshman kicking/punting game  with a decent back in Crowell and a good stable of backs but what can they do running behind four freshmen and sophmores in the SEC?  We will find out.   On paper and not being biased i really dont think UGA is as good as USC.  If you do id like to know how but i dont see it.   We had some key losses but if you look at it both teams lost about the same.   What might suprise you is the comparison between Shaw and Murray.  Would you believe Shaw finished the season with the #2 qb rating in the sec?   He had a higher completion percentage than murray.  Murray threw for more yards than shaw with twice as many interceptions but Shaw was the #17 rusher in the SEC as a qb..........Whod a thunk it?   I think our weakness will be wide receiver in losing Alshon but were really a run first team anyhow.   What i see in UGA next year is a weak Oline that cant block for a good stable of backs who also cant block for a couple decent widereceivers with a very good defense.   I think the Oline will bring this team down,  they just came out of highschool having to block the best in the nation.   Really......Im not at all worried.


The only kid you will see on the O line that will be a true freshman will be John Theus. David Andrews red shirted last year. He will be the starting center. Everyone else that you'll see has played some last year. We will have true tackles playing tackle next year. I'm not saying that this O line will all that, but we have had issues on the O line since CMR came to Athens. Orson Charles could catch the ball, but he couldnt block. We gain there with big artie Lynch. He can block. If you think our D lost their best tackle then you will be very unhappy as our season unfolds! Its been fun but i'm going to be.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny, you can't even speak intelligently about your own team.  Don't embarrass yourself more  by trying to tell us about ours.
> 
> Or do.  It is dang funny.  School us about UGA football ginny.  You're the expert.  Go ahead.



Weapons all over the field!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> Youre either bitter or just off in the head........I dont care about UGA's schedule, i find it hillarius how its been shifted around in hopes for next year.  Act like a man?????  I dont buy into the UGA hype and my opinion is mine.  Im having a conversation with someone and would like to continue to do so without your rambling like a woman at the right time.   How would you know what it means to be a man?  All i can gather from you is when you hear something you dont like you personally critisize people and remind me of a bitter fat kid that got his lunch money taken.   I am a man and im plenty grown but thank you for your interest.  Call a man out in person, not behind a computer.  Now if you dont mind find somewhere else to spew your sewage, some dont want to hear it.



I don't care what you want to hear.  If you don't like what I say you should stop posting in UGA threads.  But you couldn't stay away if you had to.

You don't care about our schedule?  Then hush about it.

And I find it hilarious that you can't spell hilarious.

Weapons all over the field.  All over it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Weapons all over the field!



Carolina football baby.  The stuff of legend.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

Go Dawgs!!! SECEC!!


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You can stop working so feverishly on your reply ginny.  I'm not gonna read one of your 60 line specials with no paragraph separations.



     LOL.......Dude i went to school and then to work.   You probably dont know how it is to get a little rusty when you work with your hands and have been out of school for a while but i can understand as you probably havent been out of college long, you probably havent even given the car back to ma and pa....Have you even got a job yet?   Its ok, the real world doesnt care about spelling and paragraph structure like a college boy does......You'll be fine.   Did you even get to go to UGA or did you get the brass spoon instead of the silver spoon and have to go to one of those third world country universities down around Americas??    This is football son, nobody cares about your spelling or your mouth.  Speak football, your opinon but we call all do without your smart elek mouth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!! SECEC!!



Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL.......Dude i went to school and then to work.   You probably dont know how it is to get a little rusty when you work with your hands and have been out of school for a while but i can understand as you probably havent been out of college long, you probably havent even given the car back to ma and pa....Have you even got a job yet?   Its ok, the real world doesnt care about spelling and paragraph structure like a college boy does......You'll be fine.   Did you even get to go to UGA or did you get the brass spoon instead of the silver spoon and have to go to one of those third world country universities down around Americas??    This is football son, nobody cares about your spelling or your mouth.  Speak football, your opinon but we call all do without your smart elek mouth.



I want to be just like you ginny.  A real man's man.

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Go Dawgs!!



 GATA!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

gin can you tell that we have missed you?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

Suth Karluna is ther bestest fotbul teem in thee land son.  Tehy r gon rin the tabble and thats thu botum lin cuase ginnhousse saays so.


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Weapons all over the field!



  Two first round picks this year in the top 18,  how many did uga have..........................................................0  Our talent might not be Bamas but it sure aint no uga


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Suth Karluna is ther bestest fotbul teem in thee land son.  Tehy r gon rin the tabble and thats thu botum lin cuase ginnhousse saays so.



Wipuns alls ova tha filled


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> gin can you tell that we have missed you?



I haven't had this much fun on the board in a while.  Pass me a biscuit to eat with this yard bird.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> Two first round picks this year in the top 18,  how many did uga have..........................................................0  Our talent might not be Bamas but it sure aint no uga



I'm pretty sure we were just behind Bama over all in the draft. U might wanna go and check


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Wipuns alls ova tha filled





Big tough, hard wurkin, real werld ginny had his chance to meet up with me and backed out.  I don't know what happned.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> Two first round picks this year in the top 18,  how many did uga have..........................................................0  Our talent might not be Bamas but it sure aint no uga



Nobody cares about your draft picks or recruiting.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I haven't had this much fun on the board in a while.  Pass me a biscuit to eat with this yard bird.



Did you hear that sc had two first rounders in the first 18?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey Jeff, take a look at who is lurking.  LOL.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Big tough, hard wurkin, real werld ginny had his chance to meet up with me and backed out.  I don't know what happned.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Jeff, take a look at who is lurking.  LOL.



UF sux!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Did you hear that sc had two first rounders in the first 18?



And their recruiting!!!  Wow. 

I guess that is what has won them all those championships that they have won.  All that awsome recruiting and those draft picks.

Oh...wait a second.  What?  They've never even won the conference.  Only won the east once?  But ginny said...


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I want to be just like you ginny.  A real man's man.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



   Sound to me lately that with the smart alec talk youre trying to compensate for something.......Your really a bitter little man    You should want to be like me, where i come from respect is a given and a smart alec mouth would get your tail tore up......   Youre one of those that if i could buy for what you thought you were worth and sell you for what you are i would be a rich man   Well.....After i paid back mommy and daddy's tab for your college to teach you how to spell and be a smart alec.....  Great job killer.....Great job.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> UF sux!



And Tebow is a duck throwing fullback that cries more than ginny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> Sound to me lately that with the smart alec talk youre trying to compensate for something.......Your really a bitter little man    You should want to be like me, where i come from respect is a given and a smart alec mouth would get your tail tore up......   Youre one of those that if i could buy for what you thought you were worth and sell you for what you are i would be a rich man   Well.....After i paid back mommy and daddy's tab for your college to teach you how to spell and be a smart alec.....  Great job killer.....Great job.



That's right ginny.  You got me.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And their recruiting!!!  Wow.
> 
> I guess that is what has won them all those championships that they have won.  All that awsome recruiting and those draft picks.
> 
> Oh...wait a second.  What?  They've never even won the conference.  Only won the east once?  But ginny said...


What? I thought with those rings they had made they had at least won their conference before.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And Tebow is a duck throwing fullback that cries more than ginny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> What? I thought with those rings they had made they had at least won their conference before.



You just don't live in the real werld like ginny the thunder chicken.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey gin can you get me some tickets for the game?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

Jeff what do you think our lurker is gonna have to say about this tomorrow?  LOL.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> LOL.......Best team in the east?????    UGA couldnt beat a pitiful Michigan st team  or any ranked team they played all year.  They didnt have the best East record last year.  We easily beat Nebraska a team that steamrolled Michigan st.  last year.   UGA has a schedule that a good high school could win the east with but all we have to do is take care of buisness and we will take the east.  UGA will lose to someone they shouldnt then lose to us..........Move the UGA/USC game from second of the season(been that way for nearly 25 years) in hopes of being ready for USC and skipping out on Bama, LSU and Arky.......May want to call down to Athens and see if they need anything else in order to up their chances.   They should be ashamed or move to the ACC with that schedule.....



I am sorry if I did not make myself clear. I am talking about this upcoming season. All that you have said are from last season. I am talking about the hear and now not the yesterday. 

You talk about our weak schedule, you guys are still trying to change that "loosing culture" not us. Like I said we do have an easy schedule and that includes South Carolina on it, but I am not mad. Coach Granthem and the Goon Squad going to drive the" Ol Ball coach" nuts. I would not be surprised if the ol coach dont go Woody hayes on a UGA player after we hunker down on your team. 

You keep talking about last year but you better fasten them seat belts cause that UGA train is coming at you.

Lets go Dawg fans this is a georgia forum and just like our team is doing to the east, we are taking over! Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You just don't live in the real werld like ginny the thunder chicken.



I cant wait until the 6th game of the year...... It's alot better than the 2nd!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hey gin can you get me some tickets for the game?



Oh, oh, me too ginny.  Me too.  Hook a brotha up.  My parents couldn't get me tickets for this one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I cant wait until the 6th game of the year...... It's alot better than the 2nd!



Don't be a smart alex Jeff.  Stop being sorcastic.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh, oh, me too ginny.  Me too.  Hook a brotha up.  My parents couldn't get me tickets for this one.



Ah man i'm sorry I thought your mom and dad had gotten your too!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't be a smart alex Jeff.  Stop being sorcastic.



He must be typing a long one.........


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hey gin can you get me some tickets for the game?



yep


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2012)

gin house said:


> yep


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh, oh, me too ginny.  Me too.  Hook a brotha up.  My parents couldn't get me tickets for this one.



  Im sure they could.  You could always use your allowance.   The irony of this is that its probably the case   Allowance all over the bar......All over it   Come on Captain Americas, you can do better than that.


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> I am sorry if I did not make myself clear. I am talking about this upcoming season. All that you have said are from last season. I am talking about the hear and now not the yesterday.
> 
> You talk about our weak schedule, you guys are still trying to change that "loosing culture" not us. Like I said we do have an easy schedule and that includes South Carolina on it, but I am not mad. Coach Granthem and the Goon Squad going to drive the" Ol Ball coach" nuts. I would not be surprised if the ol coach dont go Woody hayes on a UGA player after we hunker down on your team.
> 
> ...



  Weve won 20 games the last two years, 10-0 over UGA, UF, UT and Clemson.....We arent turning around a "losing culture"  we expect to beat them all.   If i recall Richt was fighting to keep his job after the losses to Buffalo, colorado or whoever the little guys were.   Maybe youre right,  could be but i dont see UGA  being all that at all.   Their o line was better last year and i think the defense will be also but .........Too young.   I agree the UGA fans are all over this forum but you do realize you had the second best record in east play this year   We'll see in a few months but what i really dread is the hype, the smacktalk the buildup to the game then BOOOOOOM.......They all hide,  then come back a few weeks later whining and crying until about five months before the next game.......Its an endless cycle but it is fun for a while.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 29, 2012)

gin house said:


> Weve won 20 games the last two years, 10-0 over UGA, UF, UT and Clemson.....We arent turning around a "losing culture"  we expect to beat them all.   If i recall Richt was fighting to keep his job after the losses to Buffalo, colorado or whoever the little guys were.   Maybe youre right,  could be but i dont see UGA  being all that at all.   Their o line was better last year and i think the defense will be also but .........Too young.   I agree the UGA fans are all over this forum but you do realize you had the second best record in east play this year   We'll see in a few months but what i really dread is the hype, the smacktalk the buildup to the game then BOOOOOOM.......They all hide,  then come back a few weeks later whining and crying until about five months before the next game.......Its an endless cycle but it is fun for a while.



Last year again?   Ok I will play! I understand that your team has improved and all those facts you stated are great accomplishments. Lets be serious though, when SC has beaten us we were not a very good team ! You beat UT when they have been down and out, except on a halloween night a few years ago,Lane Kiffen went trick or treat on that butt. How about that Kentucky team that came back to beat the powerhouse known as SC gamecocks! Please correct me if I am wrong but did UGA not roll on that Auburn team that beat your gamecocks? Oh my, you mean all SC had to to  do to win the east was  to beat Auburn, and could not! On second thought, I kind of like last year!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

gin house said:


> Weve won 20 games the last two years, 10-0 over UGA, UF, UT and Clemson.....We arent turning around a "losing culture"  we expect to beat them all.   If i recall Richt was fighting to keep his job after the losses to Buffalo, colorado or whoever the little guys were.   Maybe youre right,  could be but i dont see UGA  being all that at all.   Their o line was better last year and i think the defense will be also but .........Too young.   I agree the UGA fans are all over this forum but you do realize you had the second best record in east play this year   We'll see in a few months but what i really dread is the hype, the smacktalk the buildup to the game then BOOOOOOM.......They all hide,  then come back a few weeks later whining and crying until about five months before the next game.......Its an endless cycle but it is fun for a while.


Hmm. I dont recall ever running and hiding. You might want to do some research on UGA's D and O line. Like I said you might not be too happy with what you learn.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 29, 2012)

gin house said:


> Sound to me lately that with the smart alec talk youre trying to compensate for something.......Your really a bitter little man    You should want to be like me, where i come from respect is a given and a smart alec mouth would get your tail tore up......   Youre one of those that if i could buy for what you thought you were worth and sell you for what you are i would be a rich man   Well.....After i paid back mommy and daddy's tab for your college to teach you how to spell and be a smart alec.....  Great job killer.....Great job.



Uhhhhh.....you got that all wrong.  It's buy you for what you're worth and sell you for what you think you're worth.  There's that dang college education getting in the way again.

You see, the way you put it it, you would be paying an inflated price for someone, then selling it at the true or depreciated value, therefore costing you money.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

I see you boys had a lot of fun in here last night at Gin House's expense.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see you boys had a lot of fun in here last night at Gin House's expense.



Yep it was pretty fun.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

So let's change this up a little bit and take a look at South Carolina's schedule.

W-08/30/12	at Vanderbilt #	Nashville, Tenn.	
W-09/08/12	vs. East Carolina	Columbia, S.C.
W-09/15/12	vs. UAB	Columbia, S.C.
W-09/22/12	vs. Missouri #	Columbia, S.C.
W-09/29/12	at Kentucky #	Lexington, Ky.
L -10/06/12	vs. Georgia #	Columbia, S.C.
L -10/13/12	at LSU #	Baton Rouge, La.
L -10/20/12	at Florida #	Gainesville, Fla.
W-10/27/12	vs. Tennessee #	Columbia, S.C.
L -11/10/12	vs. Arkansas #	Columbia, S.C.
W-11/17/12	vs. Wofford	Columbia, S.C.
L -11/24/12	at Clemson	Clemson, S.C.

7-5 and a trip to the Independence Bowl


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So let's change this up a little bit and take a look at South Carolina's schedule.
> 
> W-08/30/12	at Vanderbilt #	Nashville, Tenn.
> W-09/08/12	vs. East Carolina	Columbia, S.C.
> ...


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 29, 2012)

W-08/30/12 at Vanderbilt # Nashville, Tenn. 
W-09/08/12 vs. East Carolina Columbia, S.C.
W-09/15/12 vs. UAB Columbia, S.C.
W-09/22/12 vs. Missouri # Columbia, S.C.
W-09/29/12 at Kentucky # Lexington, Ky.
W -10/06/12 vs. Georgia # Columbia, S.C.
L -10/13/12 at LSU # Baton Rouge, La.
W -10/20/12 at Florida # Gainesville, Fla.
W-10/27/12 vs. Tennessee # Columbia, S.C.
L -11/10/12 vs. Arkansas # Columbia, S.C.
W-11/17/12 vs. Wofford Columbia, S.C.
W-11/24/12 at Clemson Clemson, S.C.

10-2 and in the Outback or Capital One Bowl.  I could see us losing to the Dwags and beating Arkansas, but I think we are still at 10-2.  9-3 at worst.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> W-08/30/12 at Vanderbilt # Nashville, Tenn.
> W-09/08/12 vs. East Carolina Columbia, S.C.
> W-09/15/12 vs. UAB Columbia, S.C.
> W-09/22/12 vs. Missouri # Columbia, S.C.
> ...



Really think you can beat Georgia this year? I don't think so.

The LSU game is going to weaken your team with injuries, Florida in the swamp has a pretty good chance to upset.

Clemson pulls out the close game. Sammy Watkins is the difference maker.

7-5 at worst 9-3 at best.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So let's change this up a little bit and take a look at South Carolina's schedule.
> 
> W-08/30/12	at Vanderbilt #	Nashville, Tenn.
> W-09/08/12	vs. East Carolina	Columbia, S.C.
> ...




Same guy who predicted an LSU national championship last year....meh


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Same guy who predicted an LSU national championship last year....meh



Same guy who is predicting a LSU national championship this year too...  at 13-1 and the best record in the nation I wasn't  too far off with my prediction for last season. 

You got a prediction on your Gamecock's schedule or not?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Same guy who is predicting a LSU national championship this year too...  at 13-1 and the best record in the nation I wasn't  too far off with my prediction for last season.
> 
> You got a prediction on your Gamecock's schedule or not?



14-0...why would you ever think you would lose any game?  either as a fan or a player you better think you are going to win em all....if you predict a loss for your team you are neither.  Some will say "but I am a realist"....fans are not realists.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

I think we have a good chance against SC. CMR has only lost one time in Columbia, and SC has gotten us the last couple times. Also because the game is the 6th game of the season and not the 2nd!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> 14-0...why would you ever think you would lose any game?  either as a fan or a player you better think you are going to win em all....if you predict a loss for your team you are neither.  Some will say "but I am a realist"....fans are not realists.



Sorry but I disagree. One should understand when the odds are against your team. Either by being outmatched physically, by depth, injuries, or talent-wise. The pic'em contest each year is a prime example where you have to step away from your fanaticism and make an educated guess looking at all the factors above plus some others such as home or away game, weather, turf or grass, etc.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sorry but I disagree. One should understand when the odds are against your team. Either by being outmatched physically, by depth, injuries, or talent-wise. The pic'em contest each year is a prime example where you have to step away from your fanaticism and make an educated guess looking at all the factors above plus some others such as home or away game, weather, turf or grass, etc.



Fine approach if you are a gambler, I am not a gambler.  According to this logic the games should only be played on paper when it is more than a "toss up"...fans don't pick against their teams just because "experts" say they don't stack up on paper.  I don't mind my team is the "underdog" on many matchups, makes those victories even more sweet.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Fine approach if you are a gambler, I am not a gambler.  According to this logic the games should only be played on paper when it is more than a "toss up"...fans don't pick against their teams just because "experts" say they don't stack up on paper.  I don't mind my team is the "underdog" on many matchups, makes those victories even more sweet.



I'm not a gambler either but I take a very analytical approach to which team I think will win the game. I'm not talking about betting odds and bookies. I'm talking about reality and cold hard facts. Georgia is looking stronger this year and I think they will beat South Carolina. I'm confirm my early hunch as the game nears and the season plays out. But to blindly think that your team will win every game notwithstanding current variables is just dumb IMO.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2012)

gin house said:


> Weve won 20 games the last two years, 10-0 over UGA, UF, UT and Clemson.....We arent turning around a "losing culture"  we expect to beat them all.   If i recall Richt was fighting to keep his job after the losses to Buffalo, colorado or whoever the little guys were.   Maybe youre right,  could be but i dont see UGA  being all that at all.   Their o line was better last year and i think the defense will be also but .........Too young.   I agree the UGA fans are all over this forum but you do realize you had the second best record in east play this year   We'll see in a few months but what i really dread is the hype, the smacktalk the buildup to the game then BOOOOOOM.......They all hide,  then come back a few weeks later whining and crying until about five months before the next game.......Its an endless cycle but it is fun for a while.



Now you're just lying.

Still crying about how SC was cheated out of playing for the SEC and how UGA's schedule is this and that waaaaaaaaah, waaaaaaaaaaaah.  Good grief, act like a man.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2012)

I stayed out of this as long as I could, but can't stand it any longer. I think if we have a regular season loss it will be early, (probably Mizzou) because of all the suspensions in the secondary  But by the time we get to Columbia, barring significant injuries, we be on a roll that might end up as Ga rout. Been wrong before just cant remember when. Go Dawgs.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2012)

well, I think that anyone that thinks LSU will win all their games is dumb, so I guess we have something in common after all....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see you boys had a lot of fun in here last night at Gin House's expense.



Yeah and it was a good time.  

Old real world, tough guy, hard working ginny had a chance to meet up with me.  He pmd me and said he was coming through "Americas" and said he wanted to meet up.  I gave him several options and then the oddest thing happened, I never heard from him again.  I don't know what happened.

All this snapping that he does and then he high tailed it and ran.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> well, I think that anyone that thinks LSU will win all their games is dumb, so I guess we have something in common after all....



The scary thing about LSU is that as good as they were last year, they may be better this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

You heard it first here. We will beat Buffalo!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2012)

And we beat Mizzura.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> well, I think that anyone that thinks LSU will win all their games is dumb, so I guess we have something in common after all....



Have you looked at their schedule?

LSU will have a much stronger team with a significantly easier schedule than last year. Given that they went 13-1 against nine ranked Top25 teams with terrible QB play says a lot about how strong LSU was. I expect much better offense, along with one of the best defenses in the country to play an 8 home game schedule where even the early polls have LSU ranked at or near the top.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And we beat Mizzura.  Go Dawgs.



I hope you are right, but with the suspensions and CMR's recent history of slow starts it scares me. But if we do it could be a great year.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So let's change this up a little bit and take a look at South Carolina's schedule.
> 
> W-08/30/12	at Vanderbilt #	Nashville, Tenn.
> W-09/08/12	vs. East Carolina	Columbia, S.C.
> ...



Back to the current topic...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Back to the current topic...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Back to the current topic...



You must be counting the Vandy game as a win for S.C.
Don't know that I would. Vandy has won four spring games in a row. Could be tough.


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 30, 2012)

We beat ourselves last year against SC! We did everything we could to keep them in the game. By no means did SC run us over, as a matter of fact we helped LSU and Michigan State out in their wins against us. 

I am not saying we had LSU beat but the wide open dropped TD pass and a few special teams plays really swung the momentum in that game. Playing any  team  especially a team like LSU, you can not afford those types of mistakes. As far as the Michigan State game goes, some bad coaching late in the game did not help our players!

The old Ball coach may be the best coach on the field when we play this year but we will have the best players on the field. Coach Granthem's attitude will show through his players and we will dominate on defense. The Dawgs are better than anyone on their schedule this year and should be alot better by time we roll into Atlanta. if this is not true, then why are so many non UGA fans crying about our schedule?

This is the year that UGA steps it up and takes its turn in representing the SEC in the national Championship game! Write it down mark your calanders and make your reservations for a hotel room in Atl Ga for early December because the Dawgs are taking over.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> We beat ourselves last year against SC! We did everything we could to keep them in the game. By no means did SC run us over, as a matter of fact we helped LSU and Michigan State out in their wins against us.
> 
> I am not saying we had LSU beat but the wide open dropped TD pass and a few special teams plays really swung the momentum in that game. Playing any  team  especially a team like LSU, you can not afford those types of mistakes. As far as the Michigan State game goes, some bad coaching late in the game did not help our players!
> 
> ...





Good lord man...what in tarnation are you smoking over there?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> By no means did SC run us over.





<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P81MO9dnE70?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P81MO9dnE70?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Cattdaddy,

Take a look at your schedule below and give us all an early prediction based on what you know so far.

08/30/12	at Vanderbilt #	Nashville, Tenn.	
09/08/12	vs. East Carolina	Columbia, S.C.
09/15/12	vs. UAB	Columbia, S.C.
09/22/12	vs. Missouri #	Columbia, S.C.
09/29/12	at Kentucky #	Lexington, Ky.
10/06/12	vs. Georgia #	Columbia, S.C.
10/13/12	at LSU #	Baton Rouge, La.
10/20/12	at Florida #	Gainesville, Fla.
10/27/12	vs. Tennessee #	Columbia, S.C.
11/10/12	vs. Arkansas #	Columbia, S.C.
11/17/12	vs. Wofford	Columbia, S.C.
11/24/12	at Clemson	Clemson, S.C.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2012)

W-08/30/12 at Vanderbilt # Nashville, Tenn. 
W-09/08/12 vs. East Carolina Columbia, S.C.
W-09/15/12 vs. UAB Columbia, S.C.
W-09/22/12 vs. Missouri # Columbia, S.C.
W-09/29/12 at Kentucky # Lexington, Ky.
W -10/06/12 vs. Georgia # Columbia, S.C.(close game-could go either way)
L -10/13/12 at LSU # Baton Rouge, La.
W -10/20/12 at Florida # Gainesville, Fla.
W-10/27/12 vs. Tennessee # Columbia, S.C.
L -11/10/12 vs. Arkansas # Columbia, S.C.
W-11/17/12 vs. Wofford Columbia, S.C.
W -11/24/12 at Clemson Clemson, S.C.


That's my optimistic prediction, but the Gamecocks could easily end up 8-4.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> W-08/30/12 at Vanderbilt # Nashville, Tenn.
> W-09/08/12 vs. East Carolina Columbia, S.C.
> W-09/15/12 vs. UAB Columbia, S.C.
> W-09/22/12 vs. Missouri # Columbia, S.C.
> ...



What other two games would you speculate as possible losses?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What other two games would you speculate as possible losses?



GA and Fl


Not sure about Missouri, don't know much about them.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 30, 2012)

Now let's put the shoe on the other foot...


2012 LSU football schedule predictions

Sept. 1 North Texas  W
Sept. 8 Washington L
Sept. 15 Idaho W
Sept. 22 at Auburn L
Sept. 29 Towson University W
Oct. 6 at Florida L
Oct. 13 South Carolina L
Oct. 20 at Texas A&M W, only because SC L makes them mad
Nov. 3 Alabama L
Nov. 10 Mississippi State W
Nov. 17 Ole Miss W
Nov. 23 or 24 at Arkansas L


6-6


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 30, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Now let's put the shoe on the other foot...
> 
> 
> 2012 LSU football schedule predictions
> ...





That is a pretty bold prediction there. Just curious why you think they will have such a poor season. Do you think that there is a possible letdown after the woodshed beating that bama put on them? You know that happened to Texas the year following their beatdown by Bama. Just curious. I imagine the response that you will get from Comeaux/Les Miles/Little Timmy Smith will be a great read.


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 30, 2012)

LSU will be loaded with talent, but will be challenged with defensive leadership in the secondary.
Offensively, who knows? consistency has been a problem for a while now.
LSU will have a big old hangover from January,...but they will simply out talent some teams, Washington, Auburn and Arkansas to name a few.
LSU seems to always play Florida tough, and USCe will be a crapshoot.

ROLL TIDE!

...and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

LSU will win the west. Not too sure but if they lose one it will only be one. Probably be a crazy upset. It wont come from SC though. It will most likely come from the SECCG.....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## RipperIII (Apr 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> LSU will win the west. Not too sure but if they lose one it will only be one. Probably be a crazy upset. It wont come from SC though. It will most likely come from the SECCG.....



lil optimistic aren't ya...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Now let's put the shoe on the other foot...
> 
> 
> 2012 LSU football schedule predictions
> ...



Now I see why you don't even play the annual football pick 'em contest. You would lose before the first game was played. 

BTW... you forgot a couple 

W-Sept. 1 North Texas
W-Sept. 8 Washington 
W-Sept. 15 Idaho 
W-Sept. 22 at Auburn 
W-Sept. 29 Towson University 
W-Oct. 6 at Florida 
W-Oct. 13 South Carolina 
W-Oct. 20 at Texas A&M 
W-Nov. 3 Alabama 
W-Nov. 10 Mississippi State 
W-Nov. 17 Ole Miss 
W-Nov. 23 at Arkansas 
W-Dec. 3 Georgia SECCG
W-Jan. 7 BCS Championship Game

The games highlighted in red will be the toughest. But I believe that LSU has the talent to win 14 games this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

fairhope said:


> This message is hidden because fairhope,bama is on your ignore list.








RipperIII said:


> LSU will be loaded with talent, but will be challenged with defensive leadership in the secondary. Offensively, who knows? consistency has been a problem for a while now. LSU will have a big old hangover from January,...but they will simply out talent some teams, Washington, Auburn and Arkansas to name a few. LSU seems to always play Florida tough, and USCe will be a crapshoot.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!
> 
> ...and that's all I have to say about that.



Neal, I think that the Honey Badger leads the secondary as a junior and Heisman finalist. The other players love him.

Offensively, you will see LSU pass a lot more with Mettenberger and the Fab Five group of receivers. Our running game is absolutely loaded and will provide an equal share of the yardage, especially in tough, physical games.

Bama and Arkansas will be the tough ones...



brownceluse said:


> LSU will win the west. Not too sure but if they lose one it will only be one. Probably be a crazy upset. It wont come from SC though. It will most likely come from the SECCG.....



The Defense will be even better than last year and will carry the team through the first 3-4 games. If Mettenberger finds his zone and dials in on his receivers it's going to be exciting to watch. I see us going all the way again.



irishleprechaun said:


>



Shouldn't you be off ordering your 11-win season ring??? 



RipperIII said:


> lil optimistic aren't ya...



He knows talent when he sees it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2012)

W-Sept. 1 North Texas-W
W-Sept. 8 Washington -W
W-Sept. 15 Idaho-W 
W-Sept. 22 at Auburn-W 
W-Sept. 29 Towson University- Yall play a baketball game this Yr? 
W-Oct. 6 at Florida-W 
W-Oct. 13 South Carolina-W 
W-Oct. 20 at Texas A&M-W 
W-Nov. 3 Alabama-W (I hope so tired of listening to Finebaum) 
W-Nov. 10 Mississippi State -W
W-Nov. 17 Ole Miss-W 
W-Nov. 23 at Arkansas-W 
W-Dec. 3 Georgia SECCG- Time to go home
W-Jan. 7 BCS Championship Game- Wont be there.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> lil optimistic aren't ya...



Rip I was going to throw yall in there, but yall lost some talent. Saban usually wins a NC every other year!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2012)

WestGaHunter said:


> I am sorry if I did not make myself clear. I am talking about this upcoming season. All that you have said are from last season. I am talking about the hear and now not the yesterday.
> 
> You talk about our weak schedule, you guys are still trying to change that "loosing culture" not us. Like I said we do have an easy schedule and that includes South Carolina on it, but I am not mad. Coach Granthem and the Goon Squad going to drive the" Ol Ball coach" nuts. I would not be surprised if the ol coach dont go Woody hayes on a UGA player after we hunker down on your team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Dang... WestGaHunter didn't last too long on here.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Dang... WestGaHunter didn't last too long on here.



Probably another former member trying to post as someone else!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> lil optimistic aren't ya...



The LSU and UGA fans are forming an alliance it seems.  The LSU fans don't really need the UGA fans but would rather face them in the dome since they make a nice stepping stool to the NC.  The UGA fans on the other hand, don't mind being the stepping stool as long as they "win" the east and get to wear their SEC 6 in a row T shirts.   It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 1, 2012)

breauxwceluse said:


> lsu will win the west. Not too sure but if they lose one it will only be one. Probably be a crazy upset. It wont come from sc though. It will most likely come from the seccg.....



  fynfy


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> The LSU and UGA fans are forming an alliance it seems.  The LSU fans don't really need the UGA fans but would rather face them in the dome since they make a nice stepping stool to the NC.  The UGA fans on the other hand, don't mind being the stepping stool as long as they "win" the east and get to wear their SEC 6 in a row T shirts.   It's a match made in heaven.



You do realize I have other pictures that I can post right?


----------



## RipperIII (May 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> The LSU and UGA fans are forming an alliance it seems.  The LSU fans don't really need the UGA fans but would rather face them in the dome since they make a nice stepping stool to the NC.  The UGA fans on the other hand, don't mind being the stepping stool as long as they "win" the east and get to wear their SEC 6 in a row T shirts.   It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You do realize I have other pictures that I can post right?



You do realize that everytime I make some joke about LSU or UGA you dont have to make it personal right?


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> You do realize that everytime I make some joke about LSU or UGA you dont have to make it personal right?



But we all like your pictures. They give us a good chuckle.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> fynfy



We run this state! Don't you ever forget it!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


>



Do you like my avatar?


----------



## fairhopebama (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Some people can't handle the heat. Anyone for some Les than spicy crawfish? Maybe Miled?


----------



## RipperIII (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Do you like my avatar?



half of it


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Probably another former member trying to post as someone else!



Got to hate that.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 1, 2012)

enough of these distractions...


is anyone other than Les predicting a more than 6 win LSU season?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We run the inmate department at the Athen's jail! Don't you ever forget it!





brownceluse said:


> We run the scooter store! Don't you ever forget it!





brownceluse said:


> We run from the drive thru window to the fountain machine! Don't you ever forget it!





brownceluse said:


> We run the state highway clean up program! Don't you ever forget it!





brownceluse said:


> We run away from wins when playing good teams! Don't you ever forget it!



FIFY.....


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> FIFY.....



I aint gonna lie! I just spit sweet tea all over my laptop and living room! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> half of it



Which half?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> The LSU and UGA fans are forming an alliance it seems.  The LSU fans don't really need the UGA fans but would rather face them in the dome since they make a nice stepping stool to the NC.  The UGA fans on the other hand, don't mind being the stepping stool as long as they "win" the east and get to wear their SEC 6 in a row T shirts.   It's a match made in heaven.



I'm trying hard and I can not figure out what any of this has to do with Tech.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Dang... WestGaHunter didn't last too long on here.



I noticed that.  What did he do?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 1, 2012)

What is "FIFY"?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What is "FIFY"?



Fixed It For You


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2012)

Lets get back to thee topic at hand! Gooooooo Daaaawwwgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You must be counting the Vandy game as a win for S.C.
> Don't know that I would. Vandy has won four spring games in a row. Could be tough.



   I wouldnt worry too much about what vandy has done the last four years.  I look at it like they only scored 3 points against us last year and only crossed mid-field once........  I think they ended up with 33 yards for the game.   I will say i think Vandy and Arkansas are much better playing at home than most teams.


----------



## KyDawg (May 1, 2012)

Guessed you missed the sarcasm on winning 4 spring games in a row.


----------



## gin house (May 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Guessed you missed the sarcasm on winning 4 spring games in a row.



  Its been one of those days   Sarcasm taken


----------



## gin house (May 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What is "FIFY"?



  Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I noticed that.  What did he do?



He was trying just a bit too hard to blend in. See below 



WestGaHunter said:


> I am a sports fan in a sports forum, I would say thats fitting in.



FAIL


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Georgia

W-Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.		
L -Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.		
W-Sat, Sep. 15	Florida Atlantic	Athens, Ga		
W-Sat, Sep. 22	Vanderbilt *	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Sep. 29	Tennessee *	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Oct. 06	South Carolina *	Columbia, S.C.					
W-Sat, Oct. 20	Kentucky *	Lexington, Ky.		
W-Sat, Oct. 27	Florida *	at Jacksonville, Fla.		
W-Sat, Nov. 03	Ole Miss *	Athens, Ga.		
L -Sat, Nov. 10	Auburn *	Auburn, Ala.		
W-Sat, Nov. 17	Georgia Southern	Athens, Ga.		
W-Sat, Nov. 24	Georgia Tech	Athens, Ga.

South Carolina

W-08/30/12	at Vanderbilt #	Nashville, Tenn.	
W-09/08/12	vs. East Carolina	Columbia, S.C.
W-09/15/12	vs. UAB	Columbia, S.C.
W-09/22/12	vs. Missouri #	Columbia, S.C.
W-09/29/12	at Kentucky #	Lexington, Ky.
L -10/06/12	vs. Georgia #	Columbia, S.C.
L -10/13/12	at LSU #	Baton Rouge, La.
W -10/20/12	at Florida #	Gainesville, Fla.
W-10/27/12	vs. Tennessee #	Columbia, S.C.
L -11/10/12	vs. Arkansas #	Columbia, S.C.
W-11/17/12	vs. Wofford	Columbia, S.C.
W-11/24/12	at Clemson	Clemson, S.C.

In all seriousness fellas, this is how I see the SEC East ending up this year. One game will probably determine the division champ.

Now can we discuss this intelligently?


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Georgia
> 
> W-Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.
> L -Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.
> ...



I don't see SC losing those 2 home games.  We play very well at home.


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> I don't see SC losing those 2 home games.  We play very well at home.



I just think Arkansas will be a dangerous team this year with a lot to prove considering the Petrino fiasco. LSU going to Fayetteville to play them concerns me. I think their game against SC will be a score-fest with the Hogs pulling out the win.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 2, 2012)

gin house said:


> Who is that in your avatar?



Who do you think it is?


----------



## gin house (May 2, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who do you think it is?



  I really have no idea.  It is a serius question.


----------



## gin house (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> Georgia
> 
> W-Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.
> L -Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.
> ...



 I see Uga losing to USC and UF.     Four games concern me and i think we get by UGA at home,  Arky i too think will be tough.....I dont know even if we're at home.   I think we can go the distance with LSU in BR.  The defense isnt that far apart but yes LSU has been better that us,  i see our offense being better than LSU's........Could go either way.   The one we shouldnt lose is the one that i think something stupid might happen and thats UF in the swamp.......I have a feeling that one could end bad.  It will be a game or two seperating USC/UGA for the east.  This is my unbiased opinion


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2012)

gin house said:


> I see Uga losing to USC and UF.     Four games concern me and i think we get by UGA at home,  Arky i too think will be tough.....I dont know even if we're at home.   I think we can go the distance with LSU in BR.  The defense isnt that far apart but yes LSU has been better that us,  i see our offense being better than LSU's........Could go either way.   The one we shouldnt lose is the one that i think something stupid might happen and thats UF in the swamp.......I have a feeling that one could end bad.  It will be a game or two seperating USC/UGA for the east.  This is my unbiased opinion



I picked it the same way other than the obvious one. I think whoever wins at your place takes the East should be a good game. I just hope you lose.


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who do you think it is?


OOH OOH OOH may I answer?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

gin house said:


> Who is that in your avatar?





South GA Dawg said:


> Who do you think it is?



Destin Gator?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

gin house said:


> I see Uga losing to USC and UF.     Four games concern me and i think we get by UGA at home,  Arky i too think will be tough.....I dont know even if we're at home.   I think we can go the distance with LSU in BR.  The defense isnt that far apart but yes LSU has been better that us,  i see our offense being better than LSU's........Could go either way.   The one we shouldnt lose is the one that i think something stupid might happen and thats UF in the swamp.......I have a feeling that one could end bad.  It will be a game or two seperating USC/UGA for the east.  This is my unbiased opinion



You should be a politician with all that dancing and fence-riding you just did.

So the four games that concern you:

10/06 vs Georgia @ Columbia
10/13 at LSU @ Baton Rouge
10/20 at Florida @ Gainesville
11/10 vs Arkansas @ Columbia

Which ones are wins and which ones are losses for your Gamecocks?


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 3, 2012)

All wins...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 3, 2012)

gin house said:


> I really have no idea.  It is a serius question.



A "serius" question, huh?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Destin Gator?



Nah, the guy in my avatar isn't white headed.


----------



## RipperIII (May 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah, the guy in my avatar isn't white headed.



I thought it was Townes


----------



## Danuwoa (May 3, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I thought it was Townes



I knew you or Doc would know.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You should be a politician with all that dancing and fence-riding you just did.
> 
> So the four games that concern you:
> 
> ...



Waiting on Gin House to filler up!


----------



## Buck (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Waiting on Gin House to filler up!


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Buck said:


>



Gas dropped ten cents this week. Gin House has been busy pumping all that gas.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2012)

ginny has been in lilburn learning the crawdad shuffle.


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> ginny has been in lilburn learning the crawdad shuffle.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You should be a politician with all that dancing and fence-riding you just did.
> 
> So the four games that concern you:
> 
> ...





Les Miles said:


> Waiting on Gin House to filler up!





Les Miles said:


> Gas dropped ten cents this week. Gin House has been busy pumping all that gas.





South GA Dawg said:


> ginny has been in lilburn learning the crawdad shuffle.



HEY GIN HOUSE!!!

Waiting....


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Spurrier speaks about Clowney and getting rings... 



> He didn’t play a lot last year. I had to put him in the game sometimes. I had to ask Coach (Brad) Lawing why he wasn’t in. He would say because he messed up the last time he was in there. He lined up wrong or something.



Read more: http://thetandd.com/sports/spurrier...d76-11e1-9f88-001a4bcf887a.html#ixzz1uyBh06sO


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 15, 2012)

yeah, there was an article on one of the gamecock sites and an interview with Clowney.  Said he didn't really understand the defensive sets very well, he would just go in an run amuck.  Says he knows his assignments within the sets much better this year.  Coaches said that he was NFL caliber in the spring practices and game.  Can't wait to see he does this year with a year of experience and being a starter this year.


----------



## gin house (May 15, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> ginny has been in lilburn learning the crawdad shuffle.



  Easy with the smacktalk......I'll have to call your parents and ask them not to give you your allowance this week.   We cant all go learn to do things....some of us have to work but one day you'll get your chance little man.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## gin house (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> HEY GIN HOUSE!!!
> 
> Waiting....



  Ginhouse has to work and cant stay on here like my fellow posters   I see a close game with UGA and think we win.   For some unknown reason i dont like the UF game in gainesville this year......I wont say.   I think we will put up a great fight with LSU down in Baton Rouge as they play more our style and no offense but are pretty predictable, you know theyre going to run the ball and their passing game isnt much of a threat.   I say we will win that one.   Arkansas.........We arent very good against teams that can run and throw.  Nile Davis is a great back and Wilson is the same.......Id rather not say   Im hoping for all wins and its possible but who knows?  Call me crazy or whatever but remember......We whipped bama the last time we played them.  Dont underestimate us.


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2012)

gin house said:


> Ginhouse has to work and cant stay on here like my fellow posters   I see a close game with UGA and think we win.   For some unknown reason i dont like the UF game in gainesville this year......I wont say.   I think we will put up a great fight with LSU down in Baton Rouge as they play more our style and no offense but are pretty predictable, you know theyre going to run the ball and their passing game isnt much of a threat.   I say we will win that one.   Arkansas.........We arent very good against teams that can run and throw.  Nile Davis is a great back and Wilson is the same.......Id rather not say   Im hoping for all wins and its possible but who knows?  Call me crazy or whatever but remember......We whipped bama the last time we played them.  Dont underestimate us.


Brother that was funny right there. Classic!


----------



## DSGB (May 16, 2012)

gin house said:


> Ginhouse has to work and cant stay on here like my fellow posters   I see a close game with UGA and think we win.   For some unknown reason i dont like the UF game in gainesville this year......I wont say.   I think we will put up a great fight with LSU down in Baton Rouge as they play more our style and no offense but are pretty predictable, you know theyre going to run the ball and their passing game isnt much of a threat.   I say we will win that one.   Arkansas.........We arent very good against teams that can run and throw.  Nile Davis is a great back and Wilson is the same.......Id rather not say   Im hoping for all wins and its possible but who knows?  Call me crazy or whatever but remember......We whipped bama the last time we played them.  Dont underestimate us.



You better believe LSU will be airing it out a lot more with Mettenberger under center.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Brother that was funny right there. Classic!



And I love how he acts like he's the only one here with a job.


----------



## gin house (May 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And I love how he acts like he's the only one here with a job.



   Sure sounds to be that part   I wish i had a nine to five that allowed me to spend about a third of my day on here every day of the week like some  Either some dont have a job, dont have a life, dont have a family or have very little responsiblities but i like to get on here and shoot the bull with you when i can SGD.  Like i said.....Keep up the good work with correcting spelling and such and keep the grades up and you'll have one some day.  Every Dawg has his day so cheer up little pup, yours is coming  Hunker down.....Roll over.......Play dead.....


----------



## gin house (May 16, 2012)

DSGB said:


> You better believe LSU will be airing it out a lot more with Mettenberger under center.



   Maybe so.....  I just cant be sure that a freshman QB will come in the SEC slinging the ball around.   Not a knock at LSU as they are studed at defensive talent but can you name ONE WR or TE that they have?   I cant but that means nothing but at the same token it doesnt give me the feeling they will air it out in the SEC with a freshman QB and unknown recieving threats.   I do know they live by the run and have a stable......I dont see them throwing that much.


----------



## gin house (May 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Brother that was funny right there. Classic!



   Dont exactly see whats so funny but thats the truth.   If we can zone in one either pass or run we can key in and take away who and what we need to...I.e.   Bama year before last....Keyed in on richardson and ingram for a combined yardage of near nothing.   Key in on clemson throwing the ball so bring the house and hurry Boyd.........They had a weak running game.    I will say and be completely honest that i would rather play bama or lsu over arkansas the last few years, the two above you know what theyre going to do but arky is going to spread it and around and run.  We are either near the top in run defense or pass defense.........The other not so good.  Perfect example was UGA last year.  They mixed it up and moved the ball all over us the whole game.....We cant defend both for some reason.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2012)

Who is the freshman QB at LSU?


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

gin house said:


> Maybe so.....  I just cant be sure that a freshman QB will come in the SEC slinging the ball around. Not a knock at LSU as they are studded at defensive talent but can you name ONE WR or TE that they have? I cant but that means nothing but at the same token it doesn't give me the feeling they will air it out in the SEC with a freshman QB and unknown receiving threats.   I do know they live by the run and have a stable......I don't see them throwing that much.



Gin House, you seem to be a little confused my friend. Mettenberger is not a freshmen. He's a 4th year junior. He red-shirted at Georgia his freshman year, transferred to JUCO his 2nd year where he lead his team to an 11-1 record and a berth in the JUCO National Championship Game. He started all 12 games at Butler, throwing for 2,678 yards and 32 touchdowns with only four interceptions.

Last year as a sophomore he backed up Jarrett Lee and Jordan Jefferson and played sparingly in 5 games. This year he will be a junior, not a freshman as you stated.

The LSU WRs have nicknamed themselves the Fab-5. Led by Russell Shephard, Odell Beckham, & Jarvis Landry. Plus Patrick Peterson's little brother is a brand new WR this year. He is pretty good just like his brother.

So keep thinking that LSU is one dimensional. You are going to have a nice surprise come Oct 13th.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Gin House, you seem to be a little confused my friend. Mettenberger is not a freshmen. He's a 4th year junior. He red-shirted at Georgia his freshman year, transferred to JUCO his 2nd year where he lead his team to an 11-1 record and a berth in the JUCO National Championship Game. He started all 12 games at Butler, throwing for 2,678 yards and 32 touchdowns with only four interceptions.
> 
> Last year as a sophomore he backed up Jarrett Lee and Jordan Jefferson and played sparingly in 5 games. This year he will be a junior, not a freshman as you stated.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Gin House, you seem to be a little confused my friend. Mettenberger is not a freshmen. He's a 4th year junior. He red-shirted at Georgia his freshman year, transferred to JUCO his 2nd year where he lead his team to an 11-1 record and a berth in the JUCO National Championship Game. He started all 12 games at Butler, throwing for 2,678 yards and 32 touchdowns with only four interceptions.
> 
> Last year as a sophomore he backed up Jarrett Lee and Jordan Jefferson and played sparingly in 5 games. This year he will be a junior, not a freshman as you stated.
> 
> ...




MMMMmmmmmm... He didn't transfer from UGA... We kicked him off the team for being a sorry THUG... You guys had NO problem picking him up...


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> MMMMmmmmmm... He didn't transfer from UGA... We kicked him off the team for being a sorry THUG... You guys had NO problem picking him up...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


>





Richt dismisses Mettenberger from football team
Posted: Sunday, April 18, 2010
By Marc Weiszer
Georgia football coach Mark Richt kicked quarterback Zach Mettenberger off the team today exactly six weeks after he was arrested outside a bar in Remerton.

Mettenberger was one of three contenders for the starting quarterback job and had the best showing of the quarterbacks in the Bulldogs’ G-Day scrimmage, but his dismissal ends his Georgia career before he ever took a snap in a game.

Richt said in a university announcement that he dismissed the Oconee County High School graduate for a violation of team rules. Richt did not elaborate on his decision in the university’s announcement and Mettenberger declined to comment when reached this evening.

“Sorry man, I’m not going to talk to you,” Mettenberger said.

Mettenberger, a redshirt freshman, was already suspended for at least one game after his arrest on misdemeanor charges of underage possession of alcohol, disorderly conduct, obstruction and two counts of possession of false identification.

Georgia associate athletic director Claude Felton said, “There’s not been a new incident that’s come up.”

Richt would have no further comment today, Felton said.

Mettenberger’s high school coach, Mitch Olson, was caught off guard when informed by the Banner-Herald about the dismissal.

“It is kind of a shock. I’m kind of dumbfounded,” Olson said. “I love that kid. I thought what he did was not smart, but you punish him and you move on.”

The strong-armed 6-foot-5 quarterback was competing with redshirt freshman Aaron Murray and redshirt junior Logan Gray for the starting job.

Georgia is now left with three scholarship quarterbacks, as record-setting Lassiter quarterback Hutson Mason will join the team in the offseason as an incoming freshman.

Murray and Mettenberger seemed to lead the quarterback competition in the spring, but Mettenberger’s G-Day performance inspired the most confidence. Murray was 8-for-19 passing for 96 yards and an interception in the spring game.

Gray — the only Bulldogs quarterback who has played a live down, having completed 5 of 12 passes for 31 yards and two interceptions last season — completed 10 of 17 passes for 132 yards and a touchdown in G-Day.


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

It doesn't matter, he did something stupid, got dismissed from Georgia, went to JUCO, and everyone and their brother wanted him after one year at JUCO. He's going to be a good solid pro-style quarterback. I'm glad we got him. We all know he's better than Murray. And he'll certainly have a better chance at winning a national championship this year than Aaron Murray will.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It doesn't matter, he did something stupid, got dismissed from Georgia, went to JUCO, and everyone and their brother wanted him after one year at JUCO. He's going to be a good solid pro-style quarterback. I'm glad we got him. We all know he's better than Murray. And he'll certainly have a better chance at winning a national championship this year than Aaron Murray will.



You are probably right on the NC, but I got a feeling Murray is going to have a pretty good year. You never know , if we can get past Mizzou with a patched up secondary I like our chances. Hope springs eternal. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It doesn't matter, he did something stupid, got dismissed from Georgia, went to JUCO, and everyone and their brother wanted him after one year at JUCO. He's going to be a good solid pro-style quarterback. I'm glad we got him. We all know he's better than Murray. And he'll certainly have a better chance at winning a national championship this year than Aaron Murray will.


Lets let him get a year under his belt of big boy fb before we go making those predictions. Now you are back on ignore!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It doesn't matter, he did something stupid, got dismissed from Georgia, went to JUCO, and everyone and their brother wanted him after one year at JUCO.



Ummmmm... Not us...


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It doesn't matter, he did something stupid, got dismissed from Georgia, went to JUCO, and everyone and their brother wanted him after one year at JUCO. He's going to be a good solid pro-style quarterback. I'm glad we got him. We all know he's better than Murray. And he'll certainly have a better chance at winning a national championship this year than Aaron Murray will.[/QUOTE
> 
> Does "everyone and their brother" live in Louisiana?


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Does "everyone and their brother" live in Louisiana?





> Alabama has offered former UGA quarterback Zach Mettenberger a scholarship, joining a growing list of schools now interested in signing the Oconee County native out of junior college.
> 
> Other programs besides the defending national champion Crimson Tide that are showing interest in the former UGA quarterback include Cincinnati, Louisville, LSU, Texas A&M and Arizona and Iowa State.
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Article/Alabama-offers-former-UGA-quarterback-Zach-Mettenberger-4266



Here's a portion of the schools that wanted Mett.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Les Miles said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter, he did something stupid, got dismissed from Georgia, went to JUCO, and everyone and their brother wanted him after one year at JUCO. He's going to be a good solid pro-style quarterback. I'm glad we got him. We all know he's better than Murray. And he'll certainly have a better chance at winning a national championship this year than Aaron Murray will.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2012)

fairhope said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Also any coach of team giving out rings and gift cards for 11 wins is joke anyway!


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You should be a politician with all that dancing and fence-riding you just did.
> 
> So the four games that concern you:
> 
> ...





gin house said:


> Ginhouse has to work and cant stay on here like my fellow posters I see a close game with UGA and think we win.   For some unknown reason i dont like the UF game in gainesville this year......I wont say.   I think we will put up a great fight with LSU down in Baton Rouge as they play more our style and no offense but are pretty predictable, you know theyre going to run the ball and their passing game isnt much of a threat.   I say we will win that one.   Arkansas.........We arent very good against teams that can run and throw.  Nile Davis is a great back and Wilson is the same.......Id rather not say   Im hoping for all wins and its possible but who knows?  Call me crazy or whatever but remember......We whipped bama the last time we played them.  Dont underestimate us.



So....according to Gin House's blabber he's predicting at 10-2 Gamecock season. 

10/06 vs Georgia @ Columbia - WIN
10/13 at LSU @ Baton Rouge - WIN
10/20 at Florida @ Gainesville - LOSS
11/10 vs Arkansas @ Columbia - LOSS


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My very early predictions for Georgia
> 
> W-Sat, Sep. 01	Buffalo	Athens, Ga.
> L-Sat, Sep. 08	Missouri *	Columbia, Mo.
> ...



10-2 and Georgia wins the East!!! (again)


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 31, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Here's a portion of the schools that wanted Mett.



showing interest in the former UGA quarterback include Cincinnati, Louisville, LSU, Texas A&M and Arizona and Iowa State.


Wow, impressive list


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> showing interest in the former UGA quarterback include Cincinnati, Louisville, LSU, Texas A&M and Arizona and Iowa State.
> 
> 
> Wow, impressive list



Don't forget that Alabama wanted him as well as LSU and others. 

Not every school in the country needs a JUCO QB to play 2-3 years. 

Let's see how he does against your birds on Oct 13th.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why anyone is crying about our weak schedule! Every team in the sec or any conference has cycles. 4 or 5 years ago none of us would have cared about playing Bama. I wanted to play Bama instead of Mizu too! Heck, I don't even want Mizu in the SEC. The OBC will cry and whine when it benefits him and I hated the fact that we backed into the East title, but I love the fact that it had consumed him! That makes it all good!
> 
> As far as where we may end this year who knows? The O line is young again, and that's the only concern I have. We will be able to play with anybody on D!! The front seven of our D is very good, and there is depth this year too! That will be the key baring no key injuries or arrest!



I wonder if the South Carolina fans are torn up over the fact that Georgia is ranked #6 and they are #9? 

I'm still thinking that Georgia wins the East again this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder if the South Carolina fans are torn up over the fact that Georgia is ranked #6 and they are #9?
> 
> I'm still thinking that Georgia wins the East again this year.


I'm sure the obc will try to change the way the coaches are allowed to vote and all poles are generated to make his team look better.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder if the South Carolina fans are torn up over the fact that Georgia is ranked #6 and they are #9?
> 
> I'm still thinking that Georgia wins the East again this year.



It's not where you start, it's where you finish.  something you guys obviously didn't know last year...along with the fact that the 50 yard line is NOT the end zone.


----------



## kracker (Aug 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder if the South Carolina fans are torn up over the fact that Georgia is ranked #6 and they are #9?
> 
> I'm still thinking that Georgia wins the East again this year.


I'm not torn up over it, it'll make it that much sweeter when we beat uga again.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 10-2 and Georgia wins the East!!! (again)



You are pretty close Coach, but the second loss wont be to Auburn. Dont know who but it will not be Auburn.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You are pretty close Coach, but the second loss wont be to Auburn. Dont know who but it will not be Auburn.



Tennessee? 

Florida?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 4, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------

